# Pegging weights?



## Jim (Jun 5, 2017)

How do you guys peg your weights so they don't move?


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jun 5, 2017)

I have a box of toothpicks in my tackle. A number of them are in with my bullet weights for pegging. More often though I switch to a jig to drop into heavy junk cover.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 5, 2017)

Once I've got the weight on the line & the hook tied on I put a loop of scrap fishing line through the weight and use it to pull some rubber jig skirt material through the center hole of the weight. It pegs the weight but as long as you don't go hog wild with the skirt material you can still re-position it without chafing the line.


----------

